# 8 foot 240 gal. Acrylic Discus,rare pleco and planted setup



## ezdone

Just wanted to show some pics of my 8 foot 240 Discus, rare pleco and planted setup!! Don't have too many shoots of the plecos.......there hard too find in a tank this size. I have 16 Discus so far. Just a start!!! Have 3 L-273, 2 L-600, 2 L-183 male sitting on a batch and 2 L-25's on the way for next month!! Also have 10 gold laser Cory and 5 clown loaches. Thanks for looking.........Doug


----------



## CanadaPleco

Looking very nice Doug! Those L25's are FINALLY coming


----------



## ezdone

CanadaPleco said:


> Looking very nice Doug! Those L25's are FINALLY coming


There are more pic's now.....wuz have a hard time up loading them!! Thanks Rick.......guess will be seeing you soon!!


----------



## Kooka

Holy smokes, that amazon sword looks much smaller in your tank Doug! That thing took up half of my 75 gallon. I see the baby plants are starting to come in as well.


----------



## Y2KGT

Very nice setup Doug. Glad to see you on this Forum.
Take care.
--
Paul


----------



## ezdone

Y2KGT said:


> Very nice setup Doug. Glad to see you on this Forum.
> Take care.
> --
> Paul


Thanks Paul....... How are the cats doing??


----------



## Scotmando

Hot tank! Love it!


----------



## ezdone

Scotmando said:


> Hot tank! Love it!


Thanks Scott......worms are doing well!!


----------



## ezdone

Kooka said:


> Holy smokes, that amazon sword looks much smaller in your tank Doug! That thing took up half of my 75 gallon. I see the baby plants are starting to come in as well.


Thanks Phil...... have all kinds of young amazon coming off it too!!


----------



## Jebelz008

So beautiful!! also really like your pleco,nice pics.


----------



## Peter_biz

I thought my 120G was big! 
Looks good!


----------



## Y2KGT

ezdone said:


> Thanks Paul....... How are the cats doing??


The cats are doing well thanks.
--
Paul


----------



## Dis

Nice setup. Who did you get the tank from? 

thanks


----------



## ezdone

Dis said:


> Nice setup. Who did you get the tank from?
> 
> thanks


 I got this tank about 2 years ago from Tencor from the united states!! Not sure if I spelt it right...... Thanks


----------



## Fishyfishyfishy

Is your substrate flourite?


----------



## ezdone

Fishyfishyfishy said:


> Is your substrate flourite?


Yes its red flourite........ Seachem 12 x 15 lbs.=180 lbs.


----------



## bigfishy

Awesome setup!


----------



## Darkside

Looking good Doug, now that the Africans are gone you get a chance to actually enjoy some plants.


----------



## ezdone

Darkside said:


> Looking good Doug, now that the Africans are gone you get a chance to actually enjoy some plants.


Yes sir......it is taking some time for them to settle in!! But a planted tank is so nice to look at......... Thanks


----------



## olvap377

Beautiful setup, extremely jelous

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## ezdone

olvap377 said:


> Beautiful setup, extremely jelous
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


Sorry........did not mean too make anyone jealous!! But I love the hobby. Thanks


----------



## trailblazer295

The tank looks so empty lol but nice looking tank. Any other stocking/aquascaping plans?


----------



## ezdone

trailblazer295 said:


> The tank looks so empty lol but nice looking tank. Any other stocking/aquascaping plans?


Yes sir......plane on some red amazons and another 20-30 Discus + some more rare plecos!! Thanks


----------



## george

20-30 discus in a 120G tank? Not sure how its gonna work out.


----------



## carmenh

It's a 240 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ezdone

carmenh said:


> It's a 240
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes look at the title of this post............


----------



## george

My bad, yeah. But still, a mature discus needs about 10 gallons so considering you will have plecos which are poop machines..just my 2 cents.


----------

